# Cavs vs Bobcats - April 2nd - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Charlotte Bobcats*

*Charlotte Bobcats Arena*
Charlotte, NC
Wednesday, April 2nd, 2008
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Devin Brown







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Anderson Varejao​* 
*Bobcats*:*







PG – Raymond Felton







SG – Jason Richardson







C – Emeka Okafor







SF – Gerald Wallace







PF – Jared Dudley​*



> Poor defense is largely to blame for the Cleveland Cavaliers' poor road play in recent weeks. Missing Ben Wallace's presence in the paint isn't likely to help.
> 
> With Wallace nursing a back injury, the Cavaliers look to snap a six-game road losing streak and beat the Bobcats in Charlotte for the first time in two years when the teams wrap up their season series Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

On a side note, Gerald Wallace has had 4 concussions? 

He needs to be more careful with that..there is life after basketball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmm... nice start. A clueless possession for us and an And-1 for Okafor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James with the nice throw down in transition - should get him rolling early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another beautiful and-1 by the King


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They lost Lebron there. Awesome.

Love his aggressiveness early here. A run out on a made basket!!!! That's Phoenix Suns' style!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

JRich on fire early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice 2 man game with Devin & Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL what the hell was that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap how did Lebron get that in?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z is getting hacked inside with no calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm ok Lebron Just because you get a reb doesn't mean you can jack a stupid shot

Here goes Richardson with his 3's again


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it just me, or does Jason Richardson always seem to play really, really well against the Cavs?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man our offense still looks like ****

I do like the Boobie/Joe Smith subs though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn we are shooting 33% and giving up over 70% shooting on the other end..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There really is no flow or continuity to our offense. Nobody looks like they know what they're doing out there.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

down 8 early, no a good sign.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> There really is no flow or continuity to our offense. Nobody looks like they know what they're doing out there.


It's always been that way in the Mike Brown era...and thats with entirely different rosters

We need a true 2nd option scoring threat, Z should really be a 3rd option at this point in his career


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I try not to be judgmental, but Adam Morrison is one of the ugliest human beings I've ever seen.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

damn mohamed's got a nice bank shot


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I try not to be judgmental, but Adam Morrison is one of the ugliest human beings I've ever seen.


what a judgmental statement!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> what a judgmental statement!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe smith being lit up by Nazr...wait Nazr Mohamed?...wait Nazr Mohamed the dude who played for the spurs and the pistons?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet move by Lebron

Devin is getting a ton of minutes btw..looks like Sasha is completely out of the rotation


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally seems to be play really well with Lebron


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron with two fouls...ouch. We may not see him much in the second half, which could be trouble if the Cavs second unit doesn't take care of business.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL we gave up 70% shooting in the 1st qtr

Why is our defense so bad on the road? I actually like the rotations Mike B. has used for the most part, we are just playing ****ty


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

70% shooting...are we that bad defensively...jesus.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin nice energy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Richardson is always on fire when we play this team. Jesus. This looks just like every other Bobcats-Cavs game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our transition defense is so bad.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL, everyone know what Z's gonna do (even my grandmother who's asleep upstairs) and yet he manages to put it in.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not sure why Mike B. took out Z there. He has 2 fouls but this lineup has no major scoring threat now..

EDIT: Nice job Mike B. getting LBJ back in


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, Gibson has such a nice stroke


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our perimeter defense is TERRIBLE

My God


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we can get some stops then we can push the ball and get some easy scores

Andy playing well tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we're still in good shape, we're giving up 70% shooting and only down 6 pts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Really liking how Lebron and Delonte are playing off each other


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Andy looking good, hopefully it means he's back at full strength now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah Cavs have too many empty possessions where we run the shot clock down and throw up a garbage shot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We've got to get our transition D nailed down. We used to be really good at that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF kind of call was that???? OH MY LORD


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah thats really good refs. People paid all this money to see Lebron sit on the bench with touch fouls


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice D by delonte


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man our offense is ugly to watch at times. At least we closed the game to within 4

I expect a better defensive effort in the 2nd half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We stayed close without Lebron. Need to tighten our defense up.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Delonte is a pretty good player, on BOTH sides of the ball. 

AV has played ok so far, he has to keep his composure when he gets the ball near the basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm really happy with Delonte

Lebron changed his stroke again - went back to the set shot form....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh **** what a sick block by Lebron!

I know they got the basket in but goddamn that was amazing


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jeez how good is lebron...WOW!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a great play by Delonte there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm I really like Delonte. We need to lock him up this offseason


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Vintage LBJ on that drive

Cavs looking good defensively in this quarter. Still waiting for them to turn it on for 4 qtr's, but it's better than nothing I guess


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I never see a wing player really cause the backboard supports to lean a little like they do when Lebron does a power dunk.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Beastly!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe how fast Sasha has fallen out of the rotation completely. I mean, we do still have some perimeter defense issues...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte was fouled on that play, they were all over his arms


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy playing well (must want to up his contract offer from Charlotte in the future!)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson is getting torched by Felton, led to Lebrons 4th foul..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gibson is getting torched by Felton, led to Lebrons 4th foul..


He's just waltzing into the lane


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Smith playing well lately: pls ben stay hurt????


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

freakin a: bad three to give up there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte is gonna have to play the majority of the 4th to contain Felton IMO


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

crap, carroll with the 3 at the buzzer.

We need Lebron in the game in the 4th. I'd leave him off until somewhere around the 9 min mark.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Joe Smith is pretty damn good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it Boobie a little rusty. I like how Mike Brown is sticking with him though - we need him to work through the rust


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delaney is really calling some bull**** tonight 

Lebron with 5


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't really been watching much of this game, but how legit have LeBron's fouls been? I never see him with 5 fouls.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BS call. **** you, Gerald Wallace for flopping like a *****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally on FIYAH!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I haven't really been watching much of this game, but how legit have LeBron's fouls been? I never see him with 5 fouls.


Absolutely ridiculous. Really questionable calls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Wally hit some big shots.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally on fiya! :rofl2:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I haven't really been watching much of this game, but how legit have LeBron's fouls been? I never see him with 5 fouls.


Bob Delaney has called 3 touch fouls on him. 

The last charge was a great acting job by Wallace. He went flying like 5 feet and the replay showed Lebron didn't even touch him

Delaney fell for that same call in a Lakers/GS game a couple days ago, so it was a smart flop by the Bobcats


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie really struggling today


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jeez, these officials just kinda suck. That was a bad call, Wallace wasn't out of bounds.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm Lebron James *****!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bobcats really trying to play the refs here, lol. That was a real man's flop by Felton.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Well there goes Lebron. sigh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow they fouled out Lebron James. Unreal.

Felton just RAN over AV, and they foul out Lebron.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

he was just standing there. son of a *****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

****


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

terrible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They wanted him out of the game, now he's out of it. Congrats officials. Well done.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> he was just standing there. son of a *****


JRich hooked his arm. 

****ing bobcats flopping all over the court


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You'd think they'd give him a little more leeway after calling such bull**** fouls against him throughout the game. That was a really really questionable call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> They wanted him out of the game, now he's out of it. Congrats officials. Well done.


Delaney had money on this game for sure!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Only the 3rd time he has fouled out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bobcats went to the Jared Jeffries school of Lebron defense. Awesome.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike Brown should complain about the refs...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Delaney had money on this game for sure!


He may have. You just don't know anymore.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone know what the line on tonight's game was?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Devin Brown forced that foul. Jrich was hacking him all over the floor.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Devin brown doing his job. I like it. But I'm pissed Lebron's not in to do his part.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think there were some really bad calls, but you never know, maybe this is a good thing in the long run for our team. We need someone else to feel like they can assert themselves down the stretch. This is a confidence builder, especially if we win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

J Rich is being a moron. He's riding Devin Brown out to halfcourt leaving the drive open.

Back off him and make him shoot. Good for us


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron the towel waver! LOL!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs stepping it up without Lebron. I think we finally have decent players around Lebron right now. If we can just get cohesion faster.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I think there were some really bad calls, but you never know, maybe this is a good thing in the long run for our team. We need someone else to feel like they can assert themselves down the stretch. This is a confidence builder, especially if we win.


Agreed


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Washington.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

AC said it. It may be beneficial for this team's confidence to pull this one out with Lebron. Devin Brown should play like this all the time. 

Also, Wally's been excellent.

Washington lost!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just don't like games like this, where the officials really disrupt the flow. On both sides of the ball, they're always making their presence known. I hate that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great awareness there by Z. Okafor always goes for pump fakes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with the tap-in of death.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damnit JRich.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on delonte hit those


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah gotta hit FT's down the stretch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We have 7 guys in double figures tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good defense by Gibson getting the jump ball. Missing the previous FT's left the door open a little. Win the jump ball Cleveland!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> We have 7 guys in double figures tonight.


ya...great stat.

Now Boobie gots to win the jump ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie tweaked his ankle again...maybe he should be sitting out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie tweaked his ankle again...maybe he should be sitting out


Gotta do the jump ball first.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Boobie won the jump ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie wins the jump ball.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally hit those please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Goddamn we gave up 3pts on the FT line

Cavs up 5 with 31 secs left. Get another stop this game is probably over


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I predict: J-Rich for 3. :rofl2:

Gee, that dude hits them all, it seems.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

J Rich hits some crazy shots

Big FT's from Devin


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> I predict: J-Rich for 3. :rofl2:
> 
> Gee, that dude hits them all, it seems.


:dead::dead::dead:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should trap JRich.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland wins! Way to scramble at the end and make seconds tick off the clock!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yay! We Win! 

We got the win w/o Lebron for the last few minutes!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow great road win. Lebron fouls out, great play from the bench and Wally seems to finally be finding his comfort zone 

Wally playing better could be big for us. We need another offensive threat


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice win on the road. i'm happy!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

God damn i was impressed by wallys end game d and passing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> We have 7 guys in double figures tonight.


good team effort. the Sasha benching and hopefully Wallace continuing to be "hurt" will help the rotation. Both AV and Smith seem to be settling in now. Plus even though Boobie sucked: I want to see more of the West/Boobie backcourt


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> good team effort. the Sasha benching and hopefully Wallace continuing to be "hurt" will help the rotation. Both AV and Smith seem to be settling in now. Plus even though Boobie sucked: I want to see more of the West/Boobie backcourt


Ben will take the rest now, but come playoff time he will want to start.

Him starting means less Joe Smith, and more AV/Ben combo. Big Ben was actually doing a good job before he went down and he helps us defensively, but he should be used situationally with Z only....and I don't trust Mike B. to do that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like this rotation. Kind of worried that Mike Brown is going to **** it up when he tries to bring Big Ben back in. I think it will be okay so long as we play Ben only with Z, and not in the fourth quarters.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Smith's jumpshot is a godsend with Lebron out there: when it's on he becomes a non idiot version of Gooden. He really needs to see more time then Ben


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

In bens defense vs the pistons he played well both times. He has played well everytime hes been out there with Z.. I really like the Z ben combo


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> In bens defense vs the pistons he played well both times. He has played well everytime hes been out there with Z.. I really like the Z ben combo


The problem is Mike Brown seems to forget about Joe Smith when Wallace is playing and goes to the dumb Wallace/AV combo.
Just don't trust Mike Brown with lots of options: he does a poor job of rotations even when he doesn't have plenty to pick from.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> The problem is Mike Brown seems to forget about Joe Smith when Wallace is playing and goes to the dumb Wallace/AV combo.
> Just don't trust Mike Brown with lots of options: he does a poor job of rotations even when he doesn't have plenty to pick from.


Agreed. This is my concern...Joe Smith should not be riding the bench.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

In the playoffs, I agree that Joe Smith should be playing more, but at the expense of Ben Wallace?

Ben is by far our best defensive Big, and he does things that don't really show up in the boxscore. He's a 4 time DPOY and *still* a massive presence in the post. 

In "grind it out" games like we're likely to see all through the playoffs, I think Ben will be terrific.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have Joe play 30 minutes a game, but there are just so many minutes to split. 

We are quite loaded at the PF spot, and that is good. Why complain!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I haven't been that impressed with Wallace. I think he's a good complement to Z when we have to play a physical guy like Howard or when guys like Bogut start to push AV and Smith. Otherwise he's rebounding hasn't been that great (both AV and Z have higher rebound rates) and this is a problem because he provide no offense so it would be nice to see him complement that with some good rebounding numbers.

I'm not in favor of throwing him under the bus but he needs to be limited. There will be more then a fair share of games where Smith is going to be the better PF and in those games we shouldn't come in with the mindset that this year's Wallace is playing anywhere near the level of when he was winning DPOY's


----------

